# Gear Ratio: Riders from Mash; Cadence; etc.



## mindgam35 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey...

Just wondering if anyone has any idea what gear ratio a lot of the guys from the mash SF, and cadence crew use. This sounds odd, but my 48X16 is not cutting it when it comes to a lot of different tricks, so i was just curious.

Just wondering if anyone knew...


----------



## mindgam35 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FO9JBqk7L_Q&feature=related


looking for a gear ratio so i can pop it up and spin it like this....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

does the gearing make a diff? or is it skillz of the rider?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I bet their ratios are pretty small to allow for hills and skids.


----------



## mindgam35 (Oct 17, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> does the gearing make a diff? or is it skillz of the rider?



i comepletely agree that is about the skill not the ratio... but in my defense, it's a lot easier to pop the bike up on a lower ratio, like 43x16 than on a 48x16.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> does the gearing make a diff? or is it skillz of the rider?


A little of both. its good to have a fixed/fixed hub if you're into doing tricks so you can ride a decent gear around the city and something really small for stunts. The smaller the gearing the quicker the acceleration which means easier to pop the handlebars and skid.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Mash had a run of white cogs and they were all on the larger side 18+ teeth? So they are all prob running short gears for the trick stuff.


----------

